# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Affordable Airport Transfers and Taxi Service

## Luxurious Carib Tours

Luxurious Carib Tours Jamaica provides Excellent transportation Service at the best prices. We provide Airport Transfers from Montego Bay Airport to Hotels/Resorts in Montego Bay, Negril, Lucea and Ocho Rios.

We also provide you with a free cell phone to contact your Family and Friends back home during your stay.

Contact us today for more details:

Tel#: 1876 798 8382 or 1876 816 6503

Email: luxuriouscaribtours@gmail.com

Website: www.luxuriouscaribtoursjamaica.com

----------

